# help with adoption leave - updated with SAP questions



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

can some clever bods help me please?  

i work for nhs and have to apply for adoption leave.......

the forms asks for placing date - i can start leave maximum of 14 days before this date - is this the first date of intros or the date the child moves in?   

we will have 2 intro/moving in dates as boys in different fc's  

panel dec 16th, intros due to start 5th january for about 10 days to cover both boys who may move in separately - please help as i'm confused  

ritz


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

cant offer any advice but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your matching panel    keep us posted  x x x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

It will be the date the first of your boys move in.

bx

Ps: sorry for short reply, cookie is trying to "help" me with the laptop!


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ritzi,

I work for the nhs and my adoption leave started on the date they put on the matching certificate which was the days intros started I tried to back date it a bit earlier to save some annual leave but they wouldnt let me, you need to send the certificate to your employers asap, the panel is generally quite organised with this as they know how important it is.

Wow two boys congrats!! what are there ages I bet you are so excited it wasnt that long ago when I was reading about your frustrations about not been matched, so very happy to reading your post now!

All the best

dawny
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

For us the date of matching cert was the day our 2 were due to move in!

Will pm you Ritzi

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ritzi - wonderful news about your 2 boys! So pleased you're going to panel before Christmas. I know how frustrating the wait was so it's lovely to see that you'll be a family in a few weeks. What a lovely start to the new year for you all to look forward to.  

Good luck     

CG xxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for all the help   sounds like it varies with LA/VA AGAIN    thanks too for the congrats   

dawny - can you help further? pwetty please.......

the application form says clearly - please attach your matching certificate. reading the policy it says to send it after i've been matched. i can then: 
'start adoption leave from the date of the childs placement (whether this is earlier or later than expected) or from a fixed date which can be up to 14 days before the expected date of placement'  

to qualify for adoption pay you have to: 'notify your manager in writing, within 7 days of being matched stating the date you plan to start your adoption leave.'  i have told them the pencilled dates so i guess i am free now to follow my trusts policy  

if placement means move in date then i have to work over the new year   cos they may not move in till 15th january ish

if it means intros i can finish on the 22nd december   

can i just decide myself?   

what date will matching certificate have on it? i assumed the date of panel no? now i'm confused  

Ritz 

PS dawny the boys are 1 and 3


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ritzi

Its so good to see your posts about adoption leave and the boys, I am so pleased for you.

I wrote to my employer stating that based on the decision at panel on x date I would be looking to finish work on x date and taking 12 months leave.  

As I hadn't taken any holiday other than a couple of days for meetings I ended up using holiday for intros and adoption leave started the day we brought ds home.  As I had too much holiday and I couldn't take it all before finishing they have carried it over with the agreement that if I don't return they pay me for it.

You can use adoption leave for intros as long as it isnt more than 14 days before they move in I think.

Can't wait to hear all about it.
Love
OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ritzi,

Sorry I havent replied until now but I think OT has answered what you needed to know, when i think back now it was the date our little one moved in that was on the matching certificate and I used a/l for intros, sounds like you have everything else covered.

Bet you are well excited!!

Dawny
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ritzi- if your not sure what date the matching cert will have on ring your SW to find out how panel work it

sorry not replied to your opm yet however will get to it by weekend!

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

thanks for your answers  

spoke to SW today - it is planned that we will meet boys on 6th january (not sure why but its delayed by 1 day   ) and matching meeting on 7th to plan the rest of intro dates including moving in or 'placement' date 

its that date which we have to put on the form once panel on the 16th has happened and we have our matching certificate 

which means by the time i know the date to put on the form i will already be on 'leave' of some kind because intros will have begun the day before    

is it just me or is that bizarre?  

MJ - no probs hun, hoping i will be as busy as you soon  

ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

I started my leave 10 days before we met the children (10 days inc weekends- this was the day of the intros planning meeting) and our matching cert wasnt signed off formally until the friday (2 weeks after panel) and it was not signed until about 3pm and the decision maker/head of childrens services was on hols the following week when our intros were due to start so my SW wrote a letter to my employer explaining all the dates of panel, intros and about matching cert.

xxxx


ritzi said:


> MJ - no probs hun, hoping i will be as busy as you soon


you will be VERY VERY busy!

xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Ritzi, my dh works for a local authority and was told that he would only get a percentage of his wages if he took adoption leave so he decided to take 3 weeks ordinary leave with full pay instead so cannot help with your query.


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I work for a local authority and my personnel officer checked this out for me with the local employers organisation and on the personnel website for professionals  - it appears that full adoption leave cannot start until the day of placement (ie the day the little one(s) move in.  I took leave for introductions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ritzi, 
I also work for the NHS, but it sounds as if local policies may differ, I was very lucky as my boss was over the moon for me and just fabulous. I had quite alot of leave that I hadn't taken largely because of when our placement fell and took this to cover intro's and even had a few days off before. My understanding was that the latest that your adoption leave can start is the day that you bring your first DS home but you could start it before by 14 days. We didn't get our matching certificate for quite a while after panel, in fact the children had already moved in, it may be worth while explaining that there can be a delay with these things, my experience certainly was that although they had the policy they hadn't really put it into practice so I got away with 'guiding' them a little.
Wonderful news about your match, hope everything goes really smoothly for you.
Viva
X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

well you probably all know we got through panel and meet our boys 6th january   

we have been informed by my SW that the date on the certificate will be 19th january (the date they are scheduled to move in) so that entitles me to start adoption leave 14 days before on 5th january.......boo hiss i have to work christmas and the new year!   (wishing now i had a few days annual leave left but i used them all already   )

we have not had our matching cert yet but our application form has to be submitted by Tuesday (7 days after matching panel). do i just ring HR and let them know i'm still waiting for the certificate?  

i need help with SAP please.......
how much is it?  - if i knew how much SAP was that would be helpful  
who give it to you? - will it just make up part of my salary? 
the policy reads like this - does it look right?
8 weeks full pay inc SAP
18 weeks half pay plus SAP
13 weeks SAP
13 weeks unpaid

child benefit - what do i do about that? 
both boys are in receipt of some form of disability benefit - what do i do about that? 
adoption allowance - when did you find out if you were having it?  

does any of the above boys monies affect what i get in terms of SAP or salary?  

thanks to all you wise ones   (its a minefield!)

ritz (who will now petition for a session of home-study to go through all this for future adopters!)


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

oooooo, my favourite kind of questions - here goes!!!  

You only need to give your employer 7 days notice, and can give less is 7 days isn't possible so don't worry about not having the matching certificate.  Your SW may be able to write a letter for you to give your employer if they really want something in writing before then.

SAP is about £117 Per week minus tax (tax can be reclaimed later).  You will receive it in the same way you normally receive your pay and will be marked as SAP on your payslip.  Your employer pays 10% and the government the rest but it'll just show as your emplyer paying it.

Your adoption leave policy look really good - I only receive the minimum which is 39 weeks SAP, but I'd have got more if I was returning to work.

Child Benefit - phone them and ask for an application form.  You will need to explain the situation and they will ask for your SW details and contact your SW to make sure you are telling the truth!!!  Child Benefit can take up to 12 week to be set up in adoption situations, so the sooner the better (although getting the money backdated is quite nice!)

Disability Benefit - sorry can't help with this one!  

Adoption Allowance - It's usually decided at matching panel or before.  If your children receive Disability Benefit I'd think it unlikely you'd also get AA.  You may get a settling in grant.  It's worth asking!  

Neither of these benefits will affect your SAP.  

Hope all that helps - I'm a mine disposal expert!  

Bx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks boggy  

i work for NHS and have to give notice within 7 days of matching panel   so i did that today in writing and phoned HR to explain i dont' have the matching certificate yet. she said oh yes we are having that problem lately (i think its because you expect it too quickly!  )

i phoned SW who tells me we will have the matching cert on jan 7th at our planning meeting - the day after we meet the boys   still at least i could tell work the date i can forward it to them.

glad my leave looks good - its the same as maternity in the nhs  

AA - we didn't expect it but the panel recommended it at matching panel as we are taking 'hard to place' siblings who have a disability. my SW phoned me that evening to let me know - but they did not come up with a figure so we are waiting to find out. 

ALL SW's seem to be on christmas hols now   lucky dabs! so we must sit and wait for the new year to come around.......

thanks for you help - i was in a pickle  

ritz


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I have the same problem with matching certificate and I have to give 28 days notice. I've just put a note in saying I don't have the certificate yet. It is a minefield, I have sorted a mortgage break, but haven't started sorting any benefits out. Don't have a clue what I'm entitled to!  .
Can't wait to hear about your boys- great news


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Care bear and Ritzi i iwll pm you both later with how to claim child benefit, tax credits ect

xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

you're a star! xxx


----------

